# Color Feedback



## BassAddict (Mar 18, 2008)

A customer wanted some worms in a sand color, after a number of attempts this is what i came up with.







What do yall think?


----------



## FishingCop (Mar 18, 2008)

I think you nailed it!!!!!! Super looking........


----------



## kentuckybassman (Mar 18, 2008)

FishingCop said:


> I think you nailed it!!!!!! Super looking........


Man I agree. Those things look amazing! Good job man!!


----------



## shamoo (Mar 18, 2008)

Very Nice, you nailed it "Mr. Sandman"


----------



## BassAddict (Mar 18, 2008)

shamoo said:


> Very Nice, you nailed it "Mr. Sandman"




Speaking of sand man, hes 1/2 hour late!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hello mr insomnia lol


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Mar 19, 2008)

I would have to agree, looks good!


----------



## G3_Guy (Mar 19, 2008)

looks good to me!


----------



## BassAddict (Mar 19, 2008)

Here is a pic in the sunlight, im really pleased how this color turned out


----------



## Nickk (Mar 19, 2008)

shamoo said:


> Very Nice, you nailed it "Mr. Sandman"




Please name that color
"candied colored clown"









The color is excellent, is your customer using it for saltwater?


----------



## BassAddict (Mar 19, 2008)

Nickk said:


> The color is excellent, is your customer using it for saltwater?



Freshwater i think, but we will be getting into saltwater plastics. Rob my brother (Boathauler32) has some customers in NY that are intrested in saltwater baits which need a heavyer plastic


----------



## slim357 (Mar 19, 2008)

Not that I dont like the color, but i dont think it would be one I would use to much I like how its kinda clean tho just not into the black and red


----------



## redbug (Mar 19, 2008)

nice work.. it looks almost clear in the sun light.
I hope you are writing these mixtures down so you can get them on your site 

Wayne


----------



## BassAddict (Mar 19, 2008)

redbug said:


> nice work.. it looks almost clear in the sun light.
> I hope you are writing these mixtures down so you can get them on your site
> 
> Wayne



I have taken notes on everything since ive started  Standard colors will come soon but right now im having fun createing JDoriginals


----------



## asinz (Mar 21, 2008)

Looks good can't wait to get them, they work pretty good for spots and Lm here on Lake Allatoona.


----------



## BassAddict (Mar 21, 2008)

asinz said:


> Looks good can't wait to get them, they work pretty good for spots and Lm here on Lake Allatoona.



Hopefully they should be out on monday, i just finished packing up the crinkles, tomorrow well try to get the spades and lizards done


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 22, 2008)

BassAddict said:


> redbug said:
> 
> 
> > nice work.. it looks almost clear in the sun light.
> ...



NOTES? Wow, I usually just keep mixing until I get a nice shade of green or brown or green and brown. By that point I am bored and go fishing


----------



## redbug (Mar 22, 2008)

[
NOTES? Wow, I usually just keep mixing until I get a nice shade of green or brown or green and brown. By that point I am bored and go fishing [/quote]
That's why your website is... https://www.uchelpcenter.com
and not www.esquiredcustomhandpours.biz

Wayne


----------

